# 30 Mischievous Bunnies Who Have No Regrets About Taking Over Your House



## MILU

I'm laughing so much!!!! 
I'm sure you'll enjoy this!

https://www.thedodo.com/rabbits-bunnies-shaming-1048353588.html 


:laugh:


----------



## PetersMummy

Haha!!! X


----------



## bunnyman666

Yes, I love all rabbits none the less!!!!


----------



## Blue eyes

Ha, ha! No surprises there, eh?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I darn near wet myself!


----------



## flemishwhite

MILU said:


> I'm laughing so much!!!!
> I'm sure you'll enjoy this!
> 
> https://www.thedodo.com/rabbits-bunnies-shaming-1048353588.html
> 
> 
> :laugh:



This was soooo good. My wife came home one day to see a rabbit bum sticking out of the corner of the arm rest, back cushion, and seat cushion of out leather couch . Bunny was digging a bunny hole. There were white tufts of polyester padding laying all around. We put a cushion over the hole so no one notices it. The leather couch was about 40 years old then, but it was really expensive when new. 

Our two Flemmish babies have chewed two holes in our caprets...one in the carpet trying to dig a hole into our bedroom. The carpets needed to be replaced anyhow. I think these disconnects are associated with new, younger bunnies. Our previous bunny, Bunny, certainly in the last 5, 6, 7 ? years of her life as a house rabbit was perfectly well behaved. She lived for 11 1/2 years. 

I'm just speaking from the standpoint of having three rabbits, but if you want a house rabbit with free range in your house 24/7 you're going to have to pay some dues. But in the end you'll have a really nice bunny.


----------



## Stinkerbunnies

Oh my Jesus. That was literally the best thing I have ever seen. I started to laugh so. Hard my mom asked if I was okay


----------



## Lucky_2017

Haha [emoji23]


----------



## Cookiemonster

HAHA started laughing in class and people looked at me weird...


----------



## Evelyn Gomez

I can relate to several of those. I'm afraid to look under the bed in his room, because I know the box spring is probably destroyed. And I won't mention the number of cords he's gotten to, even though I was sure I had fixed the problem the last time he got them.


----------

